# More organizing this weekend. Another french cleat and some wood storage.



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

So, a week ago marked the deadline for the ex husband to have all of his things out of the garage and house. There was a large freezer and a kitchen table. I won't miss the freezer as it was plugged in and hadn't been used. One less drain on my electric bill. I did however use the kitchen table But… now I have some more room to play with.

So here are some old pics of the shop. In this one you'll see the kitchen table on the left. It's gone now. But also notice the cabinets in the background. He also brought me back the matching corner cabinet that is hung in the left back corner.










In this pic, you'll see the freezer. Everything in that corner is gone now. He took freezer and the eurodeck and I moved everything else to my storage garage at work. But this is where I've been storing my sheet goods.










The first thing I was thinking is that the bare space above where I've been storing my sheet goods is dead space. As I went through some tools and such that I got from my dad's garage, I found four L brackets. So I decided to hang them on the wall instead of leaving them in the box. I had the other corner cabinet hung in that corner. It doesn't match exactly… but I'm ok with that. LOL. I also had a little red organizer I got from my dad's too (which is where I found my hole saws). I decided to put up another french cleat where the chairs were. More dead space. I quickly filled up the rest of the space as well. a plastic table that was folded up now holds some projects and my jigs.

Also, once I got my planer I started planning some wood. I've had it stored under my workbench. I took all that wood and put it on the shelves I just hung. Also used that plywood laying against the wall for a shelf. The studs were real weird so it ended up being wider than I wanted. Need to go in and brace it in the middle still. But now I've got all the wood up off my workbench and I can use that space for current projects to keep it off my workbench and other work areas.

Here's how it was… 









And here is what it looks like now.










I still have some room to hang some things up next to the red organizer. Not sure what I'll put there yet. Funny thing… why is it that everytime I start to clean and organize… the shop looks worse than when I started? I still have lots of work to do. But I'm getting there. LOL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Once again miss Angie, if I lived closer I would make you a table. I have been wanting to try to make a Nakashima style table and that would be a perfect reason. My ex still has stuff all over and I will be glad when it's gone.

Again your persistence to get the shop up to full speed is inspiring.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

If I recall correctly Angie….You have been picking up a lot of free wood lately and hauling it home!! I remember seeing a hole van load of free wood!!! So I think it is not that you have freed up so much room as you have freed up space to put more wood! Details…do not get caught up in them! I have to smile at your desire and willingness to grow in your hobby…You are doing great…by the way..did you remember to let the dog out??


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Angie - Excellent ! What is your rental fee for the weekend to get my workshop organized ? ))


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It would take you more than a weekend to organize my shop, but I would give you all the wood you can haul.


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

" why is it that every time I start to clean and organize… the shop looks worse than when I started?"

Now there is something most of us can identify with, Angie.

I enjoy reading about your progress.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice job at organization!!!!!!!!! Getting the kitchen table out gives you are real opportunity to make yourself a beautiful table. With your skills, that should be a snap!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

You have made super progress!

French Cleats are a very good way to hang cabinets & heavy things on walls.

Nice going!


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

Your shop is way too clean ) And is that an AC in one or two of the pictures ? Mine has neither heat or AC, but I get by. The less I do in my shop the worse it gets, and the spiders like that. My divorce got a lot of the clutter out of my life, and I got the kids and the house, and the debt.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Good Job Angie. How did you make out with a drill press?


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree with what most have said. Great job. I too have been trying to organize. My wife collects and collects, and the clutter is killing me. Great use of space, ma'am - keep going.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

A womans touch in organizing a workshop, thats something unique.
You are doing great, keep it up


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

It is a disaster area today. Gonna have to get the garage door open… Move everything out…. And start over.


----------

